# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الازياء والموضة >  ازياء تركيه للمحجبات....

## mylife079

بعض الازياء التركية للمحجبات

----------


## بنت الجبل

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## mylife079

شكرا بنت الجبل الله يعافيكي

----------


## عُبادة

الف شكر محمد

يكفي انها ساترة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مشكور ابو حميد كثير حلوة كلك زوء  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS  
_الف شكر محمد

يكفي انها ساترة
_



 شكرا على المرور

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تحية عسكرية  
_مشكور ابو حميد كثير حلوة كلك زوء_ 


 مشكور على المرور

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mylife079  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تحية عسكرية  
مشكور ابو حميد كثير حلوة كلك زوء 


مشكور على المرور_



له يا ابوحميد واجبنا  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تحية عسكرية  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mylife079  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تحية عسكرية  
مشكور ابو حميد كثير حلوة كلك زوء 


مشكور على المرور 



له يا ابوحميد واجبنا 
_


 تسلم حبيبي

----------


## Paradise

شكرا محمد

----------


## mylife079

شكرا بردايس على المرور

----------


## حلم حياتي

يسلموا هالايدين محمد 
تشكيلة حلوة

----------


## The Gentle Man

جميل جدا

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

والله انا عاجبيتني الطريقه التركيه للبس الحجاب .. مميزة

----------


## باريسيا

اول واحد مابياخد العقل؟
اكتير حلوه مابعرف حبيتها اكتير 

يسلمو اديك حمود 

بتجنن بكل شي 

يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلم حياتي  
_يسلموا هالايدين محمد 

تشكيلة حلوة_ 



شكرا على المرور الاحلى

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man  
_جميل جدا_


مرورك اجمل شكرا

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
_والله انا عاجبيتني الطريقه التركيه للبس الحجاب .. مميزة_ 


شكرا محمد على المرور

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة باريسيا  
_اول واحد مابياخد العقل؟
اكتير حلوه مابعرف حبيتها اكتير 

يسلمو اديك حمود 

بتجنن بكل شي 

يعطيك الف عافيه
_


 اول شي الحمد لله على سلامتك 

تاني شي مشكورة كتير على المرور الرائع

----------


## famubark

جميلة جدا

----------


## حلم حياتي

حلوة هالازياء 
مشكورة محمد

----------


## زهره التوليب

حلوين
مشكور ويعطيك العافيه

----------


## mylife079

شكرا حلم حياتي وزهرة على المرور

----------

